# Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal; But Deal Not Done?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...ory?coll=la-headlines-sports&track=crosspromo



> Rewarding the coach who led them to their best season, the Clippers have reached agreement with Mike Dunleavy on a four-year contract extension for more than $21 million, The Times has learned





> Andy Roeser, Clippers executive vice president, and Dunleavy's agent, Warren LeGarie, late last week finalized the framework of a package that will pay Dunleavy more than $5.3 million a season, multiple team sources said Monday. The Clippers have not announced the agreement because Roeser and LeGarie were still negotiating bonuses for Dunleavy tied to the team's future playoff performances.





> Hoping to maintain the team's unprecedented stability in basketball operations, Sterling weeks ago instructed Roeser to get a deal done with LeGarie, sources said. Moreover, Sterling continued to show his willingness to spend in an attempt to win, elevating Dunleavy among the game's highest-paid coaches with a base salary of close to the $6 million a season LeGarie initially proposed.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

:banghead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

Bad timing but it should be interesting...
Lets see if he can close the deal on the season.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

A little steep in my opinion. Dunleavy isn't worth quite that much, though he did turn the franchise around. It's mostly reward money for what he did do in the past, not money for what he is expected to do in the future.

I'm not sure how high Dunleavy can take the team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

Very bad timing IMO, but let's see what Dunleavy can do. He might have been holding out for this for all we know.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

One great thing is that the Clippers are set for the next few years. One thing they haven't had in a while is consistency especially in the coaching spot.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

and for a fraction of a second, i was hoping that was Dunleavy _Jr._ ...:brokenhea


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

Wow. 7 mill a year?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*



Blazer Freak said:


> Wow. 7 mill a year?


Where did you get 7? It is 5.25 a year.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*



bruindre said:


> and for a fraction of a second, i was hoping that was Dunleavy _Jr._ ...:brokenhea


dont worry. now the Warriors wont be the only team with an overpayed Dunleavy


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*



ClippersRuleLA said:


> dont worry. now the Warriors wont be the only team with an overpayed Dunleavy


That's very little consolation to me. Sr's contract isn't held against the salary cap.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*



bruindre said:


> That's very little consolation to me. Sr's contract isn't held against the salary cap.


:yay:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*



Weasel said:


> Where did you get 7? It is 5.25 a year.


:laugh: Hey! I got a 78% in Trig, give me a break. 

Coulda sworn it said 28 mill.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

Wouldn't it be nice for Dunleavy to celebrate his new contract with a W?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

prediction : All the kerry kittles, kaman, etc. etc. conspiricy theorists out there (if the clippers start winning) will be saying that dunleavvy was taking games purposely so that he could make sure he got paid or something.). Or if the clippers continue to lose games, its because now dunleavvy has been paid, so he is just kicking back. lol. Actually, some here (including myself) feel that dunleavvy OVER coaches at times, which confuses the players. So it WOULD be nice if he DOES just kick back a la phil jackson, and just let the guys play.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

Wow horrible timing but I havent given up on the Clippers yet! If they make the playoff im happy!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

funny we were just talking about getting rid of Dunleavy and now this....well i hope this sparks some life into the team now that he is secure for 4 years..or SOMETHING DAMN CMON!!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

Guess I don't have to express how I feel about this ****!!!!

I will accept NOTHING less from Dumbleavy than a championship ring THIS YEAR!!!!


Dumbleavy will not receive praise from me, especially *if these losses where designed to get HIM his extended contract to prove just how important he is to the organization. BUT, if it was his PLAN, he won't care how the fans feel, but had better produce.*

I don't remember where I read it, but it was mentioned that DTS didn't have a clue about basketball and is not in the "in crowd" of the owners, so has no idea what a joke Dunleavy is in the league.

Let's all pray, NOW ...


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

The team losses a few and everybody starts losing faith! Doesn't anybody remember the horrible losing streaks last year? I think there was a stretch where they lost 10 out of 12 or something, and a separate 5 game losing streak. They will turn it around.

And if not, this team won't be horrible for the next four years. Dunleavy knows what he's doing when it comes to bringing in who he needs to be able to win. If the team keeps sucking like it does now, there are going to be a lot of changes next offseason you can bet. Probably good ones.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*



squeemu said:


> ... Dunleavy knows what he's doing ...


And with that, I will post this regarding Dunleavy's record in the NBA as a coach and/or general manager (from ANOTHER board, of course):

Quote: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) The Lakers. ... they were in a transitional period so I don't blame Dunleavy for only lasting two seasons.

2) The Bucks. They sucked and I can't imagine any other coach doing any (or much) better so he is excused.

3) The Blazers. This is when Dunleavy already had his feet wet, was given much of the control, and set the tone for his coaching style. He accumulated A LOT of talent. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



For the record:

*The Lakers*: At the beach, Mike Dunleavy hands the playbook to Magic Johnson, who promptly tosses it into the ocean, points to his head and says, "This is the playbook." After two seasons, Mike Dunleavy leaves the Lakers for Milwaukee where he becomes coach and general manager.

_What We Learn From This_: The playbook will never be in Shaun Livingston's head. Mike Dunleavy's ultimate goal is to become coach and general manager of the Clippers.

*Milwaukee*: Mike Dunleavy drafts good players (Ray Allen, Vin Baker, etc.) but does such a bad job and is forced to choose between coaching and being general manager. He opts to become general manager where he then hires Chris Ford, who Milwaukee fans bemoan is a carbon copy of Dunleavy.

_What We Learn From This_: After Mike Dunleavy supplants Elgin Baylor as general manager, he'll attempt to do both coaching and being general manager. Forced to choose between the two jobs after doing such a lousy job, he hires Chris Ford, who Clipper fans bemoan is a retread and failed former Clipper coach.

*Portland*: Mike Dunleavy got Paul Allen to spend a ton of money on players that he needed. Portland is just now pulling themselves out of the luxury tax threshold. With so many players needing minutes, he went into an artificial platoon, alienating offensive minded team leader Damon Stoudamire by benching him in the fourth quarter in favor of defensive minded Greg Anthony. He kept high school-to-the-pros Jermaine O'Neal buried on the end of the bench and later had him traded for Dale Davis. Portland never recovered from that one. Mike Dunleavy also had players mutiny over his stagnant offense. He loosened the reins for a bit, watched his team go on a winning streak and then promptly tightened the reins again. He had the concomitant squat against the Lakers in the fourth quarter of the NBA Western Conference Finals.

_What We Learn From This_: History repeats itself. Mike Dunleavy was able to get both Paul Allen and Donald T. Sterling to open their wallets. Corey Maggette's situation is eerily similar to Damon Stoudamire's. The whole Maggette-Ross thing is similar to Stoudamire-Anthony (although Stoudamire did retain his start job for awhile before being buried at the end of the bench). Dunleavy's inability to develop or find minutes for Jermaine O'Neal is similar to Yaroslav Korolev's


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Deal Not Done?*

Deal not done?

Link


> LOS ANGELES - The Clippers are still negotiating with coach Mike Dunleavy about a contract extension and on Tuesday called a published report saying that a deal was reached premature.
> 
> "There has been no change with coach's status," Clippers communications director Rob Raichlen said. "And it's always been our policy to not comment during negotiations."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Deal Not Done?*



qross1fan said:


> Deal not done?
> 
> Link


I believe they are still working on the bonuses. The contract length and price seem to be done.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*



Dynasty Raider said:


> *Portland*: Mike Dunleavy got Paul Allen to spend a ton of money on players that he needed. Portland is just now pulling themselves out of the luxury tax threshold. With so many players needing minutes, he went into an artificial platoon, alienating offensive minded team leader Damon Stoudamire by benching him in the fourth quarter in favor of defensive minded Greg Anthony. He kept high school-to-the-pros Jermaine O'Neal buried on the end of the bench and later had him traded for Dale Davis. Portland never recovered from that one. Mike Dunleavy also had players mutiny over his stagnant offense. He loosened the reins for a bit, watched his team go on a winning streak and then promptly tightened the reins again. He had the concomitant squat against the Lakers in the fourth quarter of the NBA Western Conference Finals.
> 
> _What We Learn From This_: History repeats itself. Mike Dunleavy was able to get both Paul Allen and Donald T. Sterling to open their wallets. Corey Maggette's situation is eerily similar to Damon Stoudamire's. The whole Maggette-Ross thing is similar to Stoudamire-Anthony (although Stoudamire did retain his start job for awhile before being buried at the end of the bench). Dunleavy's inability to develop or find minutes for Jermaine O'Neal is similar to Yaroslav Korolev's


Someone needs to fax this whole section to DTS quickly.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*



squeemu said:


> The team losses a few and everybody starts losing faith! Doesn't anybody remember the horrible losing streaks last year? I think there was a stretch where they lost 10 out of 12 or something, and a separate 5 game losing streak. They will turn it around.
> 
> And if not, this team won't be horrible for the next four years. Dunleavy knows what he's doing when it comes to bringing in who he needs to be able to win. If the team keeps sucking like it does now, there are going to be a lot of changes next offseason you can bet. Probably good ones.


I think the difference is that the entire season has been terrible so far. The record could just as easily be 1-12. I think you're exactly right about good changes being made if this season doesn't pan out.


----------



## myGod (Nov 27, 2006)

comon guys.

We are actually complaining about a .500 record and Dunleavy.

Dunleavy > Alvin Gentry, Don Casey, Bob Weiss, Bill Fitch(holy ****. they let this guy coach for how many seasons?), Chris Ford

It was only 10 years ago we had Loy Vaught & Pooh Richardson as our two best players.

I'm not saying we should expect anything less than a playoff berth(4~6 seed), but give Dunleavy a break.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

myGod said:


> comon guys.
> 
> We are actually complaining about a .500 record and Dunleavy.
> 
> ...


He's far richer than all of us will ever be... combined, i *will not* give him a break. In fact, i want to eat his children!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

myGod said:


> comon guys.
> 
> We are actually complaining about a .500 record and Dunleavy.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the site and I agree with your points.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

myGod said:


> comon guys.
> 
> We are actually complaining about a .500 record and Dunleavy.
> 
> ...


Yeah ... welcome. I don't agree with your points.

There is NO CHANGE in his professional record as a coach. Why should the Clippers have to be the 'nice' fans and give him a break. He alone is destroying the players' motivation.

Don't you remember that Dumbleavy was OUT OF BASKETBALL when we hired him. AND, he'll be OUT OF BASKETBALL again if we don't hire him because his pattern is repetitive. Who else will take the risk and waste the money.

Yeah, he was at the lead spot when we made it to the Playoffs, but you can attribute much of that to Sam and the team getting behind him to change the culture. In fact, he made some STUPID calls during the playoff games, e.g., bringing Ewing in off the bench after not playing to guard a much taller HOT player (Raja Bell), who promptly shot over Ewing to win the game. That's just ONE stupid call. This guy is not a good coach.

Lately, haven't you even noticed how the guys are ignoring Dumbleavy has he screams EVERY SINGLE TIME they have the ball, as if they are too dumb to know what to do, even after practicing and learning the system. Hell, he should only be yelling when the clock is expiring or when a player doesn't see a pick.

Again, welcome. You have brought with you some fire and that we like.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Yeah ... welcome. I don't agree with your points.
> 
> There is NO CHANGE in his professional record as a coach. Why should the Clippers have to be the 'nice' fans and give him a break. He alone is destroying the players' motivation.
> 
> ...


I agree with that point b/c when Sam came here, the Clippers got some swagger and we instantly started to win b/c of that(along with the new and improved EB). Dunleavy was here 2 seasons before that and we didn't win. We lose a lot of close games that season that were very winnable, but last season we won those close games b/c of Sam, not b/c of Dunleavy. Don't get me wrong Dunleavy is a great evaluator of talent but he just isn't that great of a coach. He should give 50% of that new extension to Sam b/c he is who got it for him.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Not saying Dunleavy isn't a good coach (he is pretty good, just not great), but there are coaches of a similar or slightly better caliber out there. Perhaps this signing is just a step for Dunleavy to move into Elgin's office in a year or two- especially if the team starts to stagnate and needs a shakeup.



> The big problem: Hey, speaking of terrible coaches, it's Terry Stotts! Is there an inordinate amount of inept coaches this season or is it just me? Things are so bad that the Clips just gave Mike Dunleavy a $21 million extension even though he blew the Suns series last season and is currently treading water at .500 with one of the deepest teams in the league. No wonder Don Nelson came back -- even in his mid-60s, he was probably watching the NBA package on his satellite in Maui last winter and thinking to himself, "Wait a second, I could still outcoach 80 percent of these guys, what am I doing here?"


 from http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/061129


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers, Dunleavy agree to four-year deal*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...383.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Although the Clippers are prepared to pay Coach Mike Dunleavy as much as $5.6 million a season, the parties might not complete a deal because of the team's stance on playoff bonuses, sources said Saturday.





> As of Saturday night, the sides were still far apart on the payouts to Dunleavy if the Clippers advanced to the Western Conference finals, won the conference championship and won the NBA Finals, the sources said. The Clippers, who have never reached the conference finals, advanced to Game 7 of a conference semifinal series against the Phoenix Suns last season.





> If the sides fail to complete a deal, Dunleavy is expected to be on the short list of many teams seeking coaches in the off-season. In addition to his coaching, Dunleavy has had significant input in personnel decisions, the primary reason owner Donald T. Sterling is willing to increase Dunleavy's guaranteed salary by about $4 million a season for the length of the new contract.


----------

